# My american bobtails



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Iggy as a kitten 









Iggy now ( old pic)









Iggy's mother DeeDee


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Itty bit ( iggy's midget daughter )


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Such beautiful kitties! I so want a cat someday in the future...

DeeDee is my fave, such beautiful coloring! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww how pretty. I love cats!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Itty bit... adorable!!! They all are but that picture was just too sweet.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww cute kitties! Look at all that hair! My cats are jealous!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Good pics! I have to ask, do you actually show them? I know there is a world out there of cat showing but it seems like the weirdest thing ever. 

I just can't picture showing cats being that fun. lol I like cats, probably will never own another, but overall they are good pets.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Good pics! I have to ask, do you actually show them? I know there is a world out there of cat showing but it seems like the weirdest thing ever.
> 
> I just can't picture showing cats being that fun. lol I like cats, probably will never own another, but overall they are good pets.



Right now we are not showing , Dee Dee got honorable mention when she was a kitten . We had a few show quality kittens but had to place them in pet homes due to them being males. We can only have two male cats right now we have no luck with getting a female lol. Its hard showing cats. We plan to take iggy to his first show soon. Cat shows are BORING !!!!!!!!! I don't see how people do it. You have to stay at the show ALL day which to me is a little but to much. 

With the american bobtails is is really hard to get cats with the right tail length in combonation with the right body and face. You can get cats with great body and face but have no tail which is annoying lol . Some breeds are male dominated which the american bobtail falls under showing a female bobtail is very hard.

These guys act like dogs otherwise I am not really a cat person. all of my cats come when called and they are super dog friendly and can be trained to do tricks 

this is blue showing her tricks no food was used to train her just a nice rubbing lol 

Jumping





playing dead



Rolling


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

very impressive and cute!! the ABT are very beautiful kitties!!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I love the playing dead! That is hilarious!


----------

